# New Life into a Parquet Floor



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a customer whom I'm wrapping up an entire remodel of the home. Near the end, there's about 750 sf of good parquet flooring. 99% percent of it's in fantastic shape as he's a widower of many years and it's lacked cleaning as opposed to high traffic.

My intentions with this floor is to give it a fantastic cleaning ,that in and of itself is going to do it wonders. Once clean, I really don't need to strip/sand it down as it's just a lil dull. 

What do you guys recommend to enliven this floor? I was thinking of a compound of some sort combined with an orbital buffer. Once it's 'refreshed' I was looking to coat it with three layers of poly to protect it.

Thoughts and considerations are/will be appreciated


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*do you have...*

any pictures of the floor? 

B.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Pics would definitely be helpful. A screen and re-coat may be just the ticket.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Trying to. Not so easy with blackberry. Hmmm


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Pics would definitely be helpful. A screen and re-coat may be just the ticket.



Yep, screen & recoat provided it's not aluminum oxide finish, or a waxed finish. I'd sure do a test area before making a final decision though.


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

I'd try some sofix on a small area and see how it turns out, if it's as good as you say a cleaning just might do it; but don't give your hopes up. :no:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

pinwheel said:


> Yep, screen & recoat provided it's not aluminum oxide finish, or a waxed finish. I'd sure do a test area before making a final decision though.


Have you ever come across a parquet floor with an AO finish? That would be weird. I guess anything is possible though. Wax for sure though - good call :thumbsup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Have you ever come across a parquet floor with an AO finish? That would be weird. I guess anything is possible though. Wax for sure though - good call :thumbsup:



I haven't messed with much parquet. Resanded a couple. My above answer is my standard operating procedure for screen & recoat.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

most likely may have was impreganated finsih dependant upon time if installation...late 602, thru early 80s..
most likely the case.

which means not recoatable.

will have to consider 2 options..

screen and coat with shellac...then put a top coat of wax...or scour and buff with wax..
hard to to tell , but if you go for the recoat..you will find out quick if it is..=0)

DO A FEW TEST SPOTS AND WATCH THE FINISH...IF STARTS TO LOOK LIKE AN OLD LADIES ASS...YOU KNOW ITS WAX...=)


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Murphy's!


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!

I googled Sofix and came up a blank...


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Screen and recoat. Use a sanding sealer for the first coat and then finish coat of choice. THe sealer will help it bond.


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

Buff and coat with Bona Traffic. Two coats.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

NEhardwoodfloor said:


> Buff and coat with Bona Traffic. Two coats.


As mentioned above he needs to find out what is on the floor for a finish now first. I agree on all of the Traffic/Mega suggestions though. Can't find a better water-based product imo.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Just as a follow up to all the great and helpful posts... I was real concerned about hitting this floor with anything that had a cord attached to it. As I was afraid it would turn into a deck of cards. So I tried this in a spot 
*Minwax® Hardwood Floor Reviver*


and liked the results. I used this after I cleaned the floor by hand once. I swifter'd it after I cinderalla'd it. I then rubbed this stuff in 6" x 6" square by hand with lint free clothes.

I'm gonna hit it with a coat of Bona tomorrow to protect and seal it up. More pics to come.

Again, thanks! I was nervous as a hole in a nightshirt about this one and it worked out fantastic!


----------



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

Please post the outcome as I have never had any luck with min wax:whistling


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

There's a picture in my last post showing the results as I was halfway across the main floor. Granted it's taken with my blackberry camera but I think one can see the difference.

Believe me I was concerned too but I also knew that this floor needed more TLC and Elbow grease than the ole power method. He's got a large walk in closet where I spot checked it and I liked what I saw.

Going to test the Bona in that same closet this afternoon and if all goes well I'm going to throw a protective coat over the whole thing. Even without the top protective coat this baby looks like butter!


----------



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds good I'm just hesitant to use minwax


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Trust me, I was nervous about minwax too. I'm not saying this is the product to trump all others, it just happened to work _really_ well in this instance. Might come a time where it works in a situation for somebody else as well.

Main point for me was to thank all the peeps that threw in input towards this topic.


----------



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree I'm glad it worked out for you


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

I will use nothing but 
Minwax stains.

Why the hate of minwax?


----------



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

MINWAX stains for sure but had a few probs with there poly:sad:


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's a couple pics of that floor...


----------



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

hey creter very nice im glad the minwax worked out for you


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks NY!

I put a coat of Bona Remedy on top as well to add some protection & shine


----------



## Floor Surgeon (Dec 3, 2010)

I would put some finish on there. Those refreshers are just a thinned out poly and wear through quickly and unevenly.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I was concerned when I read you were going to coat with a water poly after the reviver. Not familiar with the minwax reviver or the other product you use. The finish restorerers I've seen in the past were laquer thinner with a little color; I've read horror stories about guys who wiped a floor with spirits and then laid water poly and that was what came to mind.

Work looks awesome - well done.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Floor looks sharp creter.



NEhardwoodfloor said:


> I will use nothing but
> Minwax stains.
> 
> Why the hate of minwax?



Bleedback, especially on oak. We've switched to nano stain & won't ever go back to minwax.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that minwax floor revival system was made with wax last time I read the label. Check up on that floor in a month to see how the finish is holding up, and keep us updated.


----------

